# Casa de Campo



## luisjr20 (Oct 22, 2005)

Entrada

















Dentro de la casa


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesante. ¿En qué urbanización se encuentra? No la ubico.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gustó la primera foto. No sabía que exitiera un lugar llamado Lala en el Perú, pero bueno, siempre se aprende algo nuevo =D


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

se ve bien norte americana la urbanizacion, en que parte de lima es? hay unos alamos atras?


----------



## gabrielmiami (Jan 18, 2006)

Cuanto vale una casa de esas?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó la casa. La pregunta del millón es.... Dónde que esa urbanización??'


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*De que parte es?*


----------



## Jorxe (Aug 15, 2007)

Hay un aire bien europeo, en las fotos como en Toscana y encima, la niña tiene una bandera italiana.

Que sistema de tv privado tienen?


----------



## dicobo (Nov 4, 2006)

Podría apostar a que eso no es en Perú. El tipo de construcción no es nada parecido a lo que se acostumbra allí.
Por favor corríjanme si estoy equivocado.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

dicobo said:


> Podría apostar a que eso no es en Perú. El tipo de construcción no es nada parecido a lo que se acostumbra allí.
> Por favor corríjanme si estoy equivocado.


Entonces estas llamando mentiroso al forista que lo expuso


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

dicobo said:


> Podría apostar a que eso no es en Perú. El tipo de construcción no es nada parecido a lo que se acostumbra allí.
> Por favor corríjanme si estoy equivocado.


Yo creo que el Perú es tan diverso, que hay cosas que no llegamos a conocer, y por eso creemos que no pueden darse aquí. Sin embargo, esta casa es una muestra de que no todo es así.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

fedox17 said:


> Me gustó la primera foto. No sabía que exitiera un lugar llamado Lala en el Perú, pero bueno, siempre se aprende algo nuevo =D


no se llama lala!!! el dijo en lala sierra Limena... obviamente que queria decir en la sierra Limena.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

franciscodur2003 said:


> no se llama lala!!! el dijo en lala sierra Limena... obviamente que queria decir en la sierra Limena.


Ah


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Esta bonita la casa!!! pero lo unico que no me gusta es la decoracion de adentro de la casa... un poco huachafita para mi gusto... pero la casa en si es muy bonita!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

fedox17 said:


> Yo creo que el Perú es tan diverso, que hay cosas que no llegamos a conocer, y por eso creemos que no pueden darse aquí. Sin embargo, esta casa es una muestra de que no todo es así.


Si no está en una urbanización privada en Chaclacayo o Chosica que no conozco (sólo he estado en Los Cóndores, las casas son enormes con paredes blancas y tejas pero de estilo español-mediterraneo) no creo que esté en Lima. 

Ese tipo parece ser puro floro.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> Si no está en una urbanización privada en Chaclacayo o Chosica que no conozco (sólo he estado en Los Cóndores, las casas son enormes con paredes blancas y tejas pero de estilo español-mediterraneo) no creo que esté en Lima.
> 
> Ese tipo parece ser puro floro.


Me siento engañado otra vez u.u...:lol:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

fedox17 said:


> Me siento engaño otra vez u.u...:lol:


A veces es sabio no confiar en nadie.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> A veces es sabio no confiar en nadie.


Sólo a veces


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Y los canales de drenaje. Tanto llueve?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

perupd said:


> Y los canales de drenaje. Tanto llueve?


Seh ps, las torrenciales lluvias limeñas. :lol:


----------



## gabrielmiami (Jan 18, 2006)

Y para colmo ahora le saco toda la explicacion que estaba al principio
Por que lo hizo?
juajuajua!!!!!!!!


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ haha de verdad no?


----------



## dicobo (Nov 4, 2006)

¿Vieron el envase de coca-cola en la foto de la cocina? ¿Hay envases de ese tipo en el mercado peruano?


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

dicobo said:


> ¿Vieron el envase de coca-cola en la foto de la cocina? ¿Hay envases de ese tipo en el mercado peruano?


Había, ya no hay desde hace un buen tiempo. Es más, creo que el logo de Coca Cola en el Perú siempre ha sido horizontal, no vertical...pucha, y yo que lo defendía...en fin, fue pues.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...parece que esta casa fuera de Espana, Italia o Portugal.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yo también estaba buscando la coartada que me ayude a desenmascararlo, la etiqueta de Coca Cola, el drenaje, la niña con la bandera italiana.
En fin, no se que decir pero la gente esta :crazy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ese forista es puro floro. Hace tiempo patentó en otro foro varias fotos que varios foristas habíamos tomado para Incascrapers. Fue desde ese entonces que Vane y Sky nos aconsejaron que le pongamos nombre a todas nuestras fotos.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Pucha, yo no le pongo nombre a mis fotos...lo haré desde ahora


----------



## gabrielmiami (Jan 18, 2006)

Entonces la casa es en Italia?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Creo que sí... *

...a juzgar por la cantidad de vino almacenada en esa casa... :lol: :cheers: :nuts: 

Ya me parecía que nos estaban ofreciendo gato por liebre, pero el dictamen final nos la darán nuestros compañeros más versados en cuestiones arquitectónicas, o sea, la mayoría de ustedes. 

Y el supuesto lugar donde quedaba la casita, alguien pensó que era Lala, y yo pensé que había querido escribir Ñaña, que sí existe, ¿verdad? Jaja...



gabrielmiami said:


> Entonces la casa es en Italia?


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Entonces?...esto es una burrrrla!

A poner nombre a las fotos!*


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

como saben que la bandera es Italiana??? podria ser Mexicana la bandera???


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

franciscodur2003 said:


> como saben que la bandera es Italiana??? podria ser Mexicana la bandera???


Porque la bandera mexicana siempre va con escudo, la bandera italiana sólo lleva el escudo (una estrella de 5 puntas con lauleres) en los actos oficiales.
y por cierto, los gentilicios jamás van en mayúsculas


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Caraxooooooooo

Bueno, este es otro caso para el psiquiatra.

Mejor cerremos esto .... Toscana verdad Bruno....

Para la pròxima habrà sanciòn.

Salute


----------

